# electrical equipment



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not a major question but one of those little things that you wonder about interms of moving. what did you do with all your electrical goods interms of them having non spanish plugs on them did u sell everything in the uk and buy from fresh in spain or did u buy dozens of travel adopters?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Lucie123 said:


> Not a major question but one of those little things that you wonder about interms of moving. what did you do with all your electrical goods interms of them having non spanish plugs on them did u sell everything in the uk and buy from fresh in spain or did u buy dozens of travel adopters?


We just bought a pack of 20 or so adapters cheap on Ebay - did the job nicely


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Chopped plugs off & put Spanish ones on.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Everything was fine here, apart from our table lamps at the time! All our lamps in the UK had bayonet fittings and all the bulbs here seemed to have screw fittings. Still got a few lamps now that we cant use


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We replaced all the UK plugs with Spanish ones except for the computer equipment. We put a Spanish plug on an English 6-way adapter with a built-in surge protector.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Chopped plugs off & put Spanish ones on.



Yes that is what I did too


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

we had a lot of lamps with bayonet fittings which you can't buy here. But you can buy adaptors to switch your uk lamps from bayonet to screw and they work fine. All the other plugs we swapped for Spanish.


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

thrax said:


> we had a lot of lamps with bayonet fittings which you can't buy here. But you can buy adaptors to switch your uk lamps from bayonet to screw and they work fine. All the other plugs we swapped for Spanish.



I haven't seen those around..where did you get your adaptors?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

thrax said:


> we had a lot of lamps with bayonet fittings which you can't buy here. But you can buy adaptors to switch your uk lamps from bayonet to screw and they work fine. All the other plugs we swapped for Spanish.


Where? Ive never seen those


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

chica de cocentaina said:


> I haven't seen those around..where did you get your adaptors?


Try the big Chinese shop( the one at the bottom of the town) or just change the bulb holder. Things like camera and phone chargers, (where the charger plugs in directly to the socket) get a multi socket 3 pin extension and change the plug at the end that goes into the wall


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

chica de cocentaina said:


> I haven't seen those around..where did you get your adaptors?


most of the ferreterias around us sell them and also some of the Chinese bazaars


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

Is there anything electrical that won't work in Spain? I was just wondering about frequencies etc., for digital radios and TV....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JaneStanley said:


> Is there anything electrical that won't work in Spain? I was just wondering about frequencies etc., for digital radios and TV....


You won't get digital radio channels from the UK on a DAB radio. It's better to use the internet. To pick up British TV you need a giant satellite dish and a load of other kit.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> You won't get digital radio channels from the UK on a DAB radio. It's better to use the internet. To pick up British TV you need a giant satellite dish and a load of other kit.



We haven't got a giant dish....it's neatly hidden where the roof divides. The dish is less than im diameter. Maybe it depends on location?
You need a box of some kind and a tv.
Easiest to get Sky or Freeview installed.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Adaptors for UK 13A plugs are a pain because if you try to use more than one or two in a multi-extension, they are too big and get in each other's way. If it is just a normal 13A plug, replace with a Spanish plug (preferably the round earthed type since the flat two pin with pointed ends often will not go in a round socket. 

If you have a number of associated items with 13A plugs such as computer equipment, then a UK multi socket extension lead with a Spanish plug on the end is a good idea - bettev still use a UPS.

The biggest pain is the transformer type that converts to low voltage DC (typical for cameras, mobile phones, etc.) for those there is little option but to use adaptors, however, we have a couple of these that we need for the camera and camcorder (when at home charge off USB) when on holiday and we use a multi-way adaptor with one UK/ES adaptor


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> We haven't got a giant dish....it's neatly hidden where the roof divides. The dish is less than im diameter. Maybe it depends on location?
> You need a box of some kind and a tv.
> Easiest to get Sky or Freeview installed.


it DOES depend on location! Friends have sat dishes varying in size, from a discreet little dish, to something that was bought at a car boot sale next to Jordell Bank.

We have a small dish, pointed at "achmed tv" (Nilesat), with no shortage of english language channels and Spanish dtv(on normal ariels), which a lot of them can have the language changed to english.
our electrical stuff (bought either in the UK or during our time in Hong Kong,) works. The only things we need adaptors for,are plug-in, 3 pin chargers, and the extension bar with a Spanish plug solves that.:ranger:


when you live in a country, you weren't brought up in......adapt.....or buy adaptors


----------

